# Business Travel



## benbo (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm curious how much travel people do in their jobs. I live in Los Angeles, and I travel about 50% of the time to power plants between San Diego and Bakersfield. I also travel about once a month to Sacramento or San Francisco. I'm also going to ASME conference in San Antonio and Power Gen in New Orleans. In my last job I traveled a lot internationally and loved it. But this local stuff I hate.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 20, 2007)

Most of our work (consulting firm) is for nuclear power plants, so occasionally I travel to a site to do testing, gather data, job kickoff, etc. But not very often (&lt;5%). I also go to the occasional conference (I may actually be at PowerGen in New Orleans), but not very often (at most once a year).

My hubby is on the road often...maybe 50% or more of the time, so someone has to be home with the lil' one!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 20, 2007)

Tiger said:


> Most of our work (consulting firm) is for nuclear power plants, so occasionally I travel to a site to do testing, gather data, job kickoff, etc. But not very often (&lt;5%). I also go to the occasional conference (I may actually be at PowerGen in New Orleans), but not very often (at most once a year).
> My hubby is on the road often...maybe 50% or more of the time, so someone has to be home with the lil' one!


We're also in the consulting business working for nuclear and fossil power plants. I'm traveling to the sites about 10% of the time with most trips being there and back in the same day. The fossil work is primarily around Chicago and the nuclear work is scattered about the midwest. We're a small company with pretty much all of the employees based out of home offices.

I don't mind the travel since it is for short durations and I get some subsidized flight time out of it. Any trip under about 500 miles, I can beat the airline door-door times with my own aircraft.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jun 20, 2007)

I kind of follow along the same lines. We do consulting work, in the nuclear industry, just not power. We travel out to several of the NWC sites for the occasional visit, but it is probably only 5% or so of my time. We're based in Oak Ridge, TN, and a vast majority of our work is there, so travel isn't too bad. In fact, personally, I've been consulting at the same site for about a year now, so I haven't had to travel lately.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 20, 2007)

Manufacturing Sector - when business is good, we purchase more equipment, and have to do checkout of equipment at machine builder.  Back in 1999-2000, I travelled about 1 week out of every month. I haven't been on a business trip since then, except for a technical exchange with a sister plant in Singapore.


----------



## udpolo15 (Jun 20, 2007)

I am starting to travel more, mostly staying in the Midwest. I don't mind it occasionally, but I don't know how people can do it every week.

Most of the places I travel to are the armpits of America, but I may have a trip to an abandoned mine in a national forest out west coming up.


----------



## benbo (Jun 20, 2007)

When I was single, I sort of liked travel. Since I got married not as much. Or should I say my wife doesn't like it when I travel. The good thing is we get to keep our Frequent Flier miles. I've gotten a few pleasure trips out of it.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 20, 2007)

Bakersfield, eh? I'm sorry to hear about that! (I lived there for almost 2 years starting out in the oil field)

One of the great perks of working for the "state" environmental agency where I am now (a pacific island territory) is all the federally-funded trips to conferences and workshops back in the mainland. The only problem is that I don't pursue it very aggressively, so I get maybe one big trip a year. Last year was Hawaii, this year nothing yet. Other people here who care less how they spend the taxpayer's dollar can make a dozen or so of those trips a year.

I also get the occasional flight to the two other inhabited islands in our "state", and that's fun because it's a short flight and usually a nice evening on a beautiful island, for just a couple hours of meetings and inspections.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

I work for a State Agency with projects located all over the state. My travel is mostly dictated by the level of activity of the projects that I am managing. My work load has produced travel time as little as say 5% travel to as much as 90% travel when I was assisting in the preparation of court case. It's all good :bananalama:

JR


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Jun 21, 2007)

chaosiscash said:


> We're based in Oak Ridge, TN, and a vast majority of our work is there, so travel isn't too bad.


A good friend of mine works out there as well.

As for me, I do not have to travel very much. Training/seminars/conferences every once in a while and a project visit maybe once or twice a year. The managers and higher up travel more, but a lot of times we can cut back on traveling by having someone in one of our offices closer to the site make the visit for us to collect needed information.


----------

